# PC-Headset an Handy anschließen - geht das?



## DeLuxus (16. August 2009)

*PC-Headset an Handy anschließen - geht das?*

Hey,

ich hab ein Nokia 2630 und dieses hat einen Headset Anschluss, allerdings nur für das mitgelieferte Teil mit 2,5 mm Klinkenanschluss.

Ich würd jetzt gern mein PC-Headset am Handy zum Telefonieren verwenden, weil es von besserer Qualität und komfortabler ist, aber das Ding sind die Anschlüsse...
Das PC-Headset hat natürlich zwei 3,5mm Stecker, einen in rosa für's Mikrofon und den grünen für den Ton.
Beim Handy-Headset kommt beides aus einem Stecker, ihr kennt das sicher...

Kann man das irgendwie anschließen, gibt's da nen Adapter für, der aus Mic + Kopfhörer einen einzigen Stecker macht?

Greetz


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2009)

*AW: PC-Headset an Handy anschließen - geht das?*



> Hey,
> 
> ich hab ein Nokia 2630 und dieses hat einen Headset Anschluss, allerdings nur für das mitgelieferte Teil mit 2,5 mm Klinkenanschluss.
> 
> ...



geht an dem nokia denn nur mit dem 2,5er-anschluss kopfhörer UND auch mic? soweit ich weiß, ist das nur ein ton-AUSgang, halt mit kleinerer steckerform. nen normalen kopfhörer anschließen per adapter wäre dann kein problem, aber das mic? das geht IMHO nicht. 

was sein kann: die headsets von nokia haben längere stecker, und an der "spitze" is noch ein kontakt für das mic? ODER es ist so, dass man es - wenn man sprechen und hören will - nur mono hat, also ton nur links, und statt ton rechts wird der kanal als mic-in benutzt?

wie sehen denn die passenden headsets aus?


----------



## DeLuxus (16. August 2009)

*AW: PC-Headset an Handy anschließen - geht das?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ODER es ist so, dass man es - wenn man sprechen und hören will - nur mono hat, also ton nur links, und statt ton rechts wird der kanal als mic-in benutzt?
> 
> wie sehen denn die passenden headsets aus?


   Ich hab's grad mal ausprobiert, so scheint es zu sein. Hab nen Song, der nur auf dem linken Kanal spielt, über das Headset gehört und der Ton kommt aus beiden Seiten, er unterscheidet also nicht zwischen links und rechts.

Dagegen auf einem anderen Handy (Nokia E51, also tendenziell eher besser, wobei auch kein ausgewiesenes Multimedia Handy) kam der Ton nur links raus und das Mikrofon des Headsets funktioniert trotzdem.

Was schließen wir jetzt daraus? Die Soundkarte des 2630 kann nur Mono wiedergeben?    

Ach ja, www.nokia.de/produkte/zubehoer/zubehoer-uebersicht/headsets/headsets/nokia-stereo-headset-wh-101 das ist das Headset.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2009)

*AW: PC-Headset an Handy anschließen - geht das?*

da sieht man es am stecker, vergleich das mal mit einem normalen headset/kopfhörer: bei nem normalen hast du 3 bereiche, getrennt durch 2 plastik-ringe.  das is ne 2fach belegung (ton links + rechts plus masse).

bei dem nokia-headset hast du aber ne 3-fach-belegug: 4 bereiche und 3 ringe. das heißt, dass es 3 kanäle hat: ton L+R und mic (mono). 


ich wüßte da aber keinen adapter, so dass du die beiden stecker eines "normalen" headsets anschließt und auf der anderen seite nen 3-fach belegten stecker hast...


----------



## DeLuxus (17. August 2009)

*AW: PC-Headset an Handy anschließen - geht das?*

Okay danke. Könnte das denn jemand mit Ahnung zusammenlöten?

Also den Stecker von nem Nokia Headset abschneiden und die beiden Kabel aus dem PC Headset da an die richtigen Stellen löten, sodass die Belegung übereinstimmt?

Nur so hypothetisch, ich glaub, da wird der Aufwand langsam zu hoch ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2009)

*AW: PC-Headset an Handy anschließen - geht das?*

theoretisch geht das. selbst bei falschbelegung passiert da nix. aber wenn man nicht 100% perfekt macht, kann der ton knistern oder so.

und ich weiß auch nicht, ob der dritte kanal wirklich einfach nur fürs mic ist, denn man kann beim headset ja per knopfdruck nen anruf annehmen, d.h. da müßte ja irgendein signal "gesendet" werden, is also vlt. doch kein normaler analoger soundkanal...


----------

